# Scotland



## sheilas (May 20, 2008)

We will be visiting Scotland for 2 weeks in August..We will not have a car, so it is either tours, a bus or train for us.  We will have 3 days in Edinburgh, we already have tickets for the Military Tattoo.  I am looking for ideas of what else we should see within a short distance from Princess St.   Next we will be in Aberdeen for 7 days and we are also looking for ideas in this part of Scotland.


----------



## Conan (May 20, 2008)

Edinburgh won't be a problem - - there's the Royal Mile with the Castle at one end and Holyrood Palace and Chapel on the other end, and the City below.

Aberdeen's another story. The University grounds and gardens are nice for an afternoon, but it would be a shame to be an hour's drive from the heart of the Castle Trail, Balmoral, the Whisky Trail, and the gorgeous scenery that's throughout the region (Stonehaven and Dunnottar on the east coast and all the Highlands on the north) without seeing them. Can you hire a driver for two or three day trips?


----------



## scotlass (May 21, 2008)

I would agree that it would be difficult to find a lot to do for 7 days in Aberdeen.  If you can find a tour of the Highlands from there, you would be okay.  You could take the train to Inverness and beyond, and actually may be a nice way to see the countryside.  The ride from Inverness to Ft. William would be lovely.  There is also a ferry from Aberdeen which goes to the Orkneys but I don't know how long it takes (might be overnight).  Balmoral Castle is about an hour's drive and worth the visit.  A whiskey trail tour would also be worthwhile if you like whiskey (I don't but hubby does). I would suggest finding a tour company in Aberdeen itself where you will find more ideas.  I hope this helps.


----------



## Chrisky (May 21, 2008)

Hi. You'll love Scotland. It's unfortunate you won't have a car even for a short time but in that case you might want to check www.mini-tours.com. This chap does all sorts of tours and he will accommodate whatever you want to see.


----------



## Corinne (May 22, 2008)

*Another Edinburgh recommendation*

We love the Royal Botanic Garden in Edinburgh.   We also enjoyed the Edinburgh Zoo.  Their March of the Penguins was quite unique. 

Enjoy.  

-Corinne


----------



## 225chs (May 24, 2008)

sheilas said:


> We will be visiting Scotland for 2 weeks in August..We will not have a car, so it is either tours, a bus or train for us.  We will have 3 days in Edinburgh, we already have tickets for the Military Tattoo.  I am looking for ideas of what else we should see within a short distance from Princess St.   Next we will be in Aberdeen for 7 days and we are also looking for ideas in this part of Scotland.



BEWARE! BEWARE! You are in for one of the most wonderful experiences ever. You will be in Edinburgh for the Fringe Festival  http://www.edfringe.com/
The Energy level is incredible. There will be hundreds of events occurring at every level of entertainment. Last year for instance, we saw a Jazz concert, Chinese Circus, one hour stand up comedy, an improve group and multiple street performances in one day. The program is the size of a telephone book and you will be smack in the middle of it. Enjoy.

By the way, tatoo is awesome. Forced my 25 year old and 19 year old to go with me and they both apologized after the show, saying it was one of the most fun things they did all vacation


----------

